# Santini BeHot Bibs



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

PBK has a 10% sale on the Santini BeHot Bib Tights, I was wondering if anyone has these and likes or dislikes them? They seem to be a new item and the ads have some hard-to-believe claims, specifically that your leg movement creates heat via the fabric.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

To answer my own question... I bought these for myself. First off the sizing is ridiculous. I am 5'7" 155 lbs (ok more like 160ish right now) and I usually get size L in tights just to be on the safe side. These I had to send back and get XL. Even XL barely fits . Someone significantly taller than me would have to get XXXXXXXXXL...

The bibs are indeed warm for their weight, but there is no way I buy the movement creates heat claim. The bibs are no warmer riding than just standing still. The quality is definitely there though, the chamois is really nice and the price on ProBikeKit was great ($105). All in all I'm very happy with them so far.


----------

